# Cold front



## rrand59 (Jul 11, 2015)

This is my 1st year hunting muskies. Going out in morning at inland lake. What is best plan of attach with recent weather? I understand slow down and go smaller is that right?


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

I don't think so, muskies get more aggressive with falling temps. I'm not a Muskie guy but as I understand it, this should be the time they are just starting to get going. I think like most fish they would be following shad right now so I would throw crank baits at creek mouths if your lake has them. Slowing down is rarely bad advice for any fishing but there are a few times a year when the fish are programmed to go after faster moving baitfish, this would be one of those times. If it was me I'd go with rattle traps, crank baits and vibration baits.


----------



## Redoctober (Sep 18, 2014)

My best Muskie nights have been the day before a large cold front. Savage gear makes a sub walk the dog jointed lure in rainbow trout color and it has landed me over a dozen esox. I fish it real fast...

before cold fronts the good old hula popper has caught a few as well. I fish the hula popper super fast pausing only once during the retrieve


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Troll that 9" Grandma. I always thought start out small in the spring when the shad are small and progressively get larger as they grow?


----------



## Redoctober (Sep 18, 2014)

well got my first muskie in a while at Alum last night on a Topraider. Fun seeing a huge wake behind a topwater...


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

I might be behind the times but, way-to-go! I LOVE top water action. That's the best!


----------

